# Need Advice About a Local Barn



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Go to the barn and see for yourself.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So, FB is what it is, but I would go look, see, ask questions and listen to the answers..
You don't have a horse being boarded, you would be a lesson rider so honestly no true stake in the place as you can walk away easily from any lesson barn to go to another.
You have only some time to lose, much to learn if the place really does rehab of what is involved to go from rescue to thriving rehabbed now ready for a new life and family...

_So...have you been to the facility?
Have you in-person seen the animals?_
_Seen the living conditions and there is no way you would not see food either being eaten or waiting to be fed or animals eating....what did you think of what you saw?_
I find it interesting that you say it is on the Facebook page yet there is no comments defending by the owner of said property...makes me think this may be something started by disgruntled ex-clients.

If you like the place portrayed, go look, visit and get a tour as a prospective new riding client.
You will be taken around, spoken with and educated about their lesson program if you ask questions...
Ask about what it is you make claim of seeing on Facebook and listen to the answers given.
If you see some skinny horses in various stage of rehab you may be looking at rescues...
If you see every animal is thin or not thriving then you have a issue.
ASK questions....listen to the explanation.

You know what a healthy horse looks like, you know what a barn and lesson facility should look like...
If you see differently, if this place raise suspicion then go with a gut feeling...
If the person who gives you "a tour" can honestly answer and explain what you see then and only then make your decision to move on to another or try a lesson or two here...
What you do with information that is not based on actual facts but from a observation is a call only you can make.

I can tell you that when I was looking for a new barn to take instruction at I went to several.
The barn I really liked had 2 horses in a pasture who looked terrible yet most of the rest I saw in a adjoining pasture appeared fine...
So I went and asked questions while touring the place...
Why do those horses look so bad in condition....
I was taken out to meet both those animals...
The answer came back one animal was 34 years old, had no teeth left and was a rescue who can not chew properly anymore...the animal is fed a meal of mush 3x a day, goes through the look of grazing yet quids and gets nothing from the grass, is under vet care and is living out his days in peace. He is not suffering but does look terrible...here is the name of the attending vet for all the animals on my property.
The other horse had cancer advancing and a appointment for euthanasia made when he started to decline but still had a will to live... he was actually going to be put down the next week as he had lost the spark of fight and it was time..
If I had not asked I would of not known the truth. 

If I had gone by hearsay or comments made on FB it would have had me miss riding with a good instructor who cares more about her animals than making a $...
Just something to think about...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## marymane (Feb 2, 2020)

I agree that you should check things out for yourself. If you were boarding your own horse I'd be more hesitant to say try it out but since it's only lessons then there is less risk involved (unless of course their "lesson horses" end up being dangerous and then there is risk after all). While hearing what people say about the place can be informing the information can also be incorrect for a variety of reasons. Unfortunately barn drama happens and people will lie about things to make people they have beef with look bad, especially when it comes to FB. Drama and gossip is some peoples' favorite pastime for whatever reason.

Basically, is there evidence to back up their claims? Is there anything that happened in the past that would give them motive to have it out for the barn owner? Always question not just if what someone says is true but what reason they have for saying it in the first place. Especially over the internet.

If I were you I'd appreciate the words of caution but still checks things out for myself and keep an eye out for any red flags.


----------



## Danneq (Sep 18, 2020)

Thanks everyone! That's mostly the way I was leaning, but I have no horse people irl so I wanted to get some opinions from folks who know what they're talking about. And y'all make some very good points that I hadn't even considered!


I'm thinking it's _probably_ a case of disgruntled client or employees, but wasn't sure I was quite qualified to make that judgement. But all of the things you listed here are definitely things that I can do.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Hang around the riding school kids and make a few innocent sounding questions. They can't wait to gossip and they have very long memories. I did that when I was looking for a horse and it saved me quite a bit of trouble with one particular horse.


----------

